# International Farmall F1066/ Hydraulic Fluid Capacity



## bigskyguy (Dec 25, 2014)

:usa: Does anyone know what the hydraulic fluid capacity of the IH Farmall F1066 Is? edro:


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

i found this posted online. hopefully it's accurate.



> Your 1066 should hold 22.5 Gallons of HyTran Ultra oil.


source: http://www.yesterdaystractors.com/cgi-bin/viewit.cgi?bd=farmall&th=400333


----------

